# MRV questions



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

Does MRV actually move the shows from one TiVo to another, or does it stream them? Could I copy shows to an inactive TiVo and then take it on a trip in my RV while leaving the active one at home to record?


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

Yes MRV copies the show to another TiVo. Both TiVos need a sub to use MRV. You could take to shows off the tivo with TiVo togo and move them to a PC or laptop or burn to DVD.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Seattle said:


> Yes MRV copies the show to another TiVo. Both TiVos need a sub to use MRV. You could take to shows off the tivo with TiVo togo and move them to a PC or laptop or burn to DVD.


MRV through the Zipper and enhancements and I only have one tivo subscribed with a slave in the other room.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Some clarification:

To transfer recordings via MRV between two *unhacked* Standalone TiVos, both must be subscribed to TiVo service, and be in the same group.

However, if you apply the "superpatch" and so disable encryption, you can deactivate one of the hacked TiVos and transfer recordings from the active one to the inactive one, and play them back. (NOTE: BOTH TiVos must be "superpatched" for this to work.)

The same applies to DirecTivos, except that they must be "superpatched" to have ANY MRV capability, active or not.


----------



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks, all. I forgot to mention they would be DirecTiVos. Currently I only have one that I just did the zipper hack on, but I am kicking around the idea of getting another. 

The main purpose would be to do MRV & HMO on the little 5 inch TV I have on my treadmill, or to take shows in the RV when we go on trips, so I'm not sure if it would be worth the bother. Right now I use a radio shack A/V sender/receiver for the treadmill... it works okay, but sometimes suffers from interference.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Dan Collins said:


> However, if you apply the "superpatch" and so disable encryption, you can deactivate one of the hacked TiVos and transfer recordings from the active one to the inactive one, and play them back. (NOTE: BOTH TiVos must be "superpatched" for this to work.)


A superpatched 7.x machine still needs to have a subscription to send or receive MRV transfers. Dan's comments apply to 4.x and 6.x. Enabling MRV on unsub'd SA machine is considered service theft by some. The philosophy is: if you can pay for the service, you should, and bypassing that is service theft. The situation on DTivo's is somewhat different, since MRV is not available at all on an unhacked dtivo.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

JamieP said:


> Enabling MRV on unsub'd SA machine is considered service theft by some. The philosophy is: if you can pay for the service, you should, and bypassing that is service theft.


Why would anyone view transferring shows paid for to a PC running Windows, a PC running linux, or a tivo box running linux as different from each other?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Vito the TiVo said:


> Why would anyone view transferring shows paid for to a PC running Windows, a PC running linux, or a tivo box running linux as different from each other?


Because you are disabling license checks in proprietary tivo software to do it.

Let me repeat the philosophy as applied to this example:MRV is a service you can pay for from TiVo on a SA tivo. Any hack that enables this service on a SA tivo without paying for it is considered service theft by some.​This falls into the same category as hacks that allow an unsub'd tivo to work with free guide data. Another example closer to home would be a hack to enable MRV on a box running the free tivo-basic service.

You may not agree. That's fine, but aware that you may be violating rules on some forums if you ask about such a hack or promote it.

You'll have to ask David Bott what the policy is here. Discussions that previously were disallowed seem to be tolerated here now. I'm not sure if that's just a lack of attention, or if policy has changed.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

I plead mostly ignorance as I am working with two zippered, enhanced DTivo boxes one subscribed, the other one working as a slave.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Vito the TiVo said:


> Why would anyone view transferring shows paid for to a PC running Windows, a PC running linux, or a tivo box running linux as different from each other?


Because with a Standalone TiVo, that feature (transferring to/from) is a privilege of paid subscription.

What the nature of the content or the source/destination is is of no relevance


----------

